
“Gigster Guaranteed” Refunds? - hoodwinked
Has anyone been able to successfully get refunds from Gigster? Gigster offers full refunds for building less than your full site. We&#x27;ve been waiting months, and we keep getting delayed and stalled. I relied on the &quot;Gigster Guarantee&quot; and now I have no code and no refunds. Any advice? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gigster.com&#x2F;
======
amulla217
I am Amna from Gigster HQ. On behalf of the entire Gigster team, I apologize
that we did not meet your expectations. We aim to delight every client, I am
personally looking into this case to determine what happened here. While we
can’t entirely replace the time or vision we had at the start of the project,
we’d like the opportunity to make this right for you. If you would like us to
help you feel free to send me an email to me at success@gigster.com with your
gig name. I will be able to update you on a refund request within a few
business days.

At Gigster we evaluate refund requests on a case by case basis.

Thanks in advance, Amna Mulla

